# Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht



## Star_KillA (25. April 2010)

*Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht*

Nabend 

Ich möchte mir bald 5 Neue Led Lüfter für mein Antec 1200 kaufen.
ich habe schon einen Apollish umgebaut und es hat dann auch funktioniert. Nachher hatte ich dann für die Led´s eine Molex Stromversorung und den Lüfter konnte ich so regeln.

Da der Platz aber nicht reicht und ich keine Lust auf so ein Kabelgewir habe wollte ich fragen welche blauen LEISEN Lüfter es noch so gibt ich kenne noch die hier Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek XLF-F1256 Blueline LED Lüfter - 120mm
aber die Haben das selbe Problem wie die Apollish´s nämlich das wenn man RPM runterdreht die LED´s dunkler werden was ja eigentlich bei allen Led Lüfter das Problem ist.

Falls jemand welche Kennt kann er sich melden auch wenn jemand was hier zu weiß http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-luefterserie-von-enermax-black-blue-led.html kann er hier im Tread bescheidsagen 

gruß


----------



## God-Among-Insects (26. April 2010)

*AW: 5 Leise Blue Led Lüfter gesucht*

Auf keinen Fall diesen Lüfter (Xigmatek)! der ist übelst laut der Motor Rattert und das "Blau" ist nur bei einem bestimmten Winkel zu sehen.ich hab mir einen probeweise gekauft und bin sehr enttäuscht

mfg


----------



## Star_KillA (26. April 2010)

*AW: 5 Leise Blue Led Lüfter gesucht*

ok danke ^^
das dümmste ist ja auch noch bei den enermax lüftern sind immer temp sens.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (26. April 2010)

*AW: 5 Leise Blue Led Lüfter gesucht*

die besten beleuchteten Lüfter waren die Aerocool Turbinen.die sind super hab leider nur 4 davon daheim und 2 im PC.schauen toll aus und sind sehr leise leider sind die nima lieferbar


----------



## God-Among-Insects (26. April 2010)

*AW: 5 Leise Blue Led Lüfter gesucht*

ich würd dir die da empfehlen sind sehr leise und schauen gut aus.bin am überlgen ob ich mir die für mein HTPC kauf
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Cooler Master 120mm Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP


----------



## Star_KillA (27. April 2010)

*AW: 5 Leise Blue Led Lüfter gesucht*

danke ich guck mal nach
edit: wie ist die Led leucht stärke im vergleich der Spannung ?


----------



## God-Among-Insects (27. April 2010)

*AW: 5 Leise Blue Led Lüfter gesucht*

das weiß ich leider nicht 
hab bloß nen Azubi beim Conrad gebeten den Lüfter mal anzuschließen also hab ichs mit 12V gesehen, aber Normalerweise werden die LEDs dunkler


----------



## Star_KillA (27. April 2010)

*AW: 5 Leise Blue Led Lüfter gesucht*

das ist ja das große problem ^^
wenn die Lüfter eine Maximal drehzal von 1200 RPM höchstens haben dann kann man sie ja ca auf 1000 oder 1100 stellen aber bei >1400 sieht das schon anders aus => Enermax Apollish


----------



## ich656 (27. April 2010)

*AW: 5 Leise Blue Led Lüfter gesucht*

also sind Ziemlich Laut die Lüfter wenn man sie direkt an 12V anschließt aber der Leuchtefekt is super
wenn man sie mit einer Lüftersteuerung Regelt sind sie ziemlich Leise aber der Leuchtefekt wird geringer

Klick mich ich bin ein Link

bei dem 2. Bild sieht man es ungefähr wie sie Leuchten bei ca. 50% Drehzahl


----------



## Star_KillA (27. April 2010)

*AW: Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht*

das ist ziemlich hell finde ich ^^


----------



## ich656 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht*

also zur innenraumbeleuchtung sind sie definitiv nicht geeignet.
ich kann mal nochmal bessere Bilder Machen


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (27. April 2010)

*AW: Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht*

Wenn Silent, dann die Silent Eagle 1000 LED, die sind super (und in meinen Augen ungeschlagen).
Wenn's mehr Druck sein soll, die Aerocool Streamliner oder Black/Blue-Line Serien - die sind bei 12 Volt aber durchaus hörbar (Luftstrom !).


----------



## Star_KillA (27. April 2010)

*AW: Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht*

welche marke denn ?


----------



## God-Among-Insects (27. April 2010)

*AW: Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht*

Aerocool Streamliner sind aber 140mm ! ich hab den Streamliner Black in der Front.ist deutlich rauszuhören. zu den Black/Blue Srerien kann ich leider nichts sagen aber ich hatte bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit Aerocool


----------



## Ahab (27. April 2010)

*AW: Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht*

Die Silent Eagle kann ich ebenfalls nur wärmstens empfehlen.  Sehr gute und leise Lüfter.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (28. April 2010)

*AW: Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht*

Sry, dass ich's nicht erwähnt habe -> Google hilft auch.
Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 LED


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2010)

*AW: Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht*

ja ich weiß aber wenn ich das gegoogelt habe kamen nur die süßen 80 mm Lüfter


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (29. April 2010)

*AW: Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht*

Och, die kleinen stellste jeden Tag ein paar Minuten an die Sonne und gießt sie ab und an mal, dann wachsen die auch ganz gut .


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2010)

*AW: Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht*


Ich kauf mir morgen bei Obi Lüfter Dünger


----------



## Dr.Speed (30. April 2010)

*AW: Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht*

Ich persönlich kann die Enermax Everst empfehlen. Die können sich selbst regeln (von 500 bis 1000 RpM).


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2010)

*AW: Leise blaue Led Lüfter mit < 1200 RPM gesucht*

das ist ja das doowe (bewusst falsch geschrieben)


----------

